# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Anyone know where to get samples ?

## LostKiddo

I'm getting tired of my soundbank and i wanted some new samples.
anyone know a good place to get (electro) sample packs for free ?

----------


## oooooo

I can't think of any whole sample packs for free, but Freesound is my main source of samples. Personally I don't really use sample packs at all, I either record my own or get some from freesound and mangle them or I record something with a soft synth and mangle that. Just use your imagination  ::D: 

There are a few small sample packs that I did get once that I've deleted most of by now but I'm 100% positive that a handful of them are still in active use, because I just threw them in the same folder as lots of other random samples. I'll see if I can find any of them.

EDIT:Here's two sample packs, I liked Pack 1, they've released the second one later so I can't say anything about that (yet)
http://www.deepindub.org/free/downlo...io-releases/sp

I don't know which ones if any of these are online, the post is old and I've never gone through these:
http://www.renoise.com/board/index.p...opic=3597&st=0
You might find some decent stuff searching the thread for "pack" and check those sites. 

Generally I really don't like "free samples-sites" at all but Freesound is really great, and packs can be really good sometimes, but as a rule of thumb for most of the sites listed in that thread (with the exception of the sample packs) I'd recommend staying away because generally they just either suck, they're illegal/of unknown origin or they REALLY suck.

----------


## LostKiddo

hey thanks man  :smiley:  that would be helpfull.
i've downloaded bunch of sample packs in the past but it's like now i'm so stuck on torrents i don't know where to look for other ways to get sample packs. torrents are usually a disapointment  :smiley:

----------


## oooooo

I really recommend getting a soft synth of some kind if the software you use (which one do you use if I may ask?  :smiley:  ) has support for VSTi's.

----------


## LostKiddo

Fl, my man

----------

